# High paying IT(software) companies in India



## ajay600 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have been working in a top Software Service company for 3 years and still couldn't get a salary of 4.5 lakh p.a. I have no aspirations of working onsite. I want to earn in India and I don't mind about the hours of work. I will be happy to work for even 12-14 hours a day if I get a good salary.

My skill set: *Manual and Automation testing(QTP).*

I think I am very good in testing  and I got offers from several companies I attended interviews, but I did not agree to the pay they offered me. So I declined all offers.

I also have descent knowledge on Linux, Perl and C programming. 

Location preference: Bangalore, Chennai and Hyderabad. 

pls let me know good paying IT companies from the above mentioned locations. 
@Forum members, pls let me know if u can get me an employee referal from your organizantion


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2013)

Top software companies doesn't mean you will get higher salary. many smaller companies pay higher salaries than "Big Companies". usually when you jump companies max salary you get will be just 30 %. also companies doesn't matter, same sh!t .. different place. only way to get a higher salary would be when requirement is urgent and you do very well in interviews..  

Also working extra hours only means you are not able to complete your work on time. trust me that the impression the manager will get.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

subscribed.. 
Im looking forward to what others have to say


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 1, 2013)

I should start by recommending to upgrade your skillset. Usually documentation and debugging are the least paid jobs after testing. If you are into languages, better move up the ladder to coding  / development / interfaces. Also there's no chance of getting onsite on testing skills, and working onsite is one experience you cannot afford to miss. You'll learn a lot in your field and also about your specific weakness and your strengths. You aren't going to get any professional networking sitting offshore. 
Don't think about putting more hours and better don't show the willingness in interviews that you can slog. In the career progression, moving higher means putting less hours of labour and more hours of people management. Also, small companies milk freshers to give experience in return of hard labour. If you are going to switch to a smaller company, don't join entry level or level lower than your current for a higher salary. Fully utilize the name of the big company you're working in and the experience that you have. All the best.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 1, 2013)

I was at an advanced level in interview in the last 15 days or so. The Executive Vice President asked me about my work timings and informed me that they expect minimum 12 hours @ 6 days a week. My immediate answer was, I would have to consider. He asked if hard work is a problem. I replied with courtesy that hard work isn't, working 12 hours everyday is a problem for me. I stopped short of taking about efficiency.

I'm still looking for a job. I quit last month. But, I'm not a modern day slave. I have worked past midnight when the situation demanded. But the very fact that they expect minimum 12 hours a day & that too at the interview stage, I am not game for it.

@OP,
Perhaps you will find a job with a package above 4.5 lakhs. Just depends on how you sell yourself.

In my last project, I was the youngest, least paid, but leading a team of 3 who were all 30+ & on a package of ~6 or higher. It was the client who decided. Not our companies.

Simply, your pay package isn't indicative of your skills or efficiency.

A guy from the team, had joined for a 80% jump and within 3 months he got one for 4.5 lakhs at Capgemini & jumped again.

What domain hand you worked in? Check - Maveric Systems & Thinksoft, both Chennai based testing services provider.

Post more details & I'll let you know if I have any references.

P.S. - You can ignore my inputs for the monetary part as I'm just one of those for whom money isn't everything.

Best Luck :thumbup:


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2013)

ajay600 said:


> I have been working in a top Software Service company for 3 years and still couldn't get a salary of 4.5 lakh p.a. I have no aspirations of working onsite. I want to earn in India and I don't mind about the hours of work. I will be happy to work for even 12-14 hours a day if I get a good salary.
> 
> My skill set: *Manual and Automation testing(QTP).*
> 
> ...



Whatever Rcuber just mentioned is absolutely true. 

Most of the times its a big mistake to get into a Big MNC & end up being in a Comfortable Couch. After a certain amount of time you will either loose the skillsets you acquired from the theoretical & practicals. As you have been trained or tailored into something in particular about the Process which they follow. 

OR You won't even think of getting out of the comfortable couch, since its very much comfortable [apart from the Salary part.]

*IMO, if anyone is about to start a career, its better to join to a small industry. Learn things, Show your ability, Prove yourself what you are exactly capable of or sharpen your skill set.
*

Regarding OP's case, it never late. Time for you to take a stand. either stick to the same job or find a new. But expecting something miraculous is very much impossible until unless you can impress the HR.

Remember "Rome was never built in a Day". Start taking slow walks first, then think about running.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2013)

OT: WTF!!! Batty is alive and posting :O ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol .. Yes I am .. Been too busy with personal and professional commitments though I keep visiting once in a while.


----------



## ajay600 (Jun 2, 2013)

it_waaznt_me said:


> I should start by recommending to upgrade your skillset. Usually documentation and debugging are the least paid jobs after testing. If you are into languages, better move up the ladder to coding  / development / interfaces. Also there's no chance of getting onsite on testing skills, and working onsite is one experience you cannot afford to miss. You'll learn a lot in your field and also about your specific weakness and your strengths. You aren't going to get any professional networking sitting offshore.
> Don't think about putting more hours and better don't show the willingness in interviews that you can slog. In the career progression, moving higher means putting less hours of labour and more hours of people management. Also, small companies milk freshers to give experience in return of hard labour. If you are going to switch to a smaller company, don't join entry level or level lower than your current for a higher salary. Fully utilize the name of the big company you're working in and the experience that you have. All the best.



Completely disagree ith onsite part... In a service based company, tersters are the ones who have better chances of going onsite... Seen multiple projects and have been working closely with the Dev team as well...



BombayBoy said:


> I was at an advanced level in interview in the last 15 days or so. The Executive Vice President asked me about my work timings and informed me that they expect minimum 12 hours @ 6 days a week. My immediate answer was, I would have to consider. He asked if hard work is a problem. I replied with courtesy that hard work isn't, working 12 hours everyday is a problem for me. I stopped short of taking about efficiency.
> 
> I'm still looking for a job. I quit last month. But, I'm not a modern day slave. I have worked past midnight when the situation demanded. But the very fact that they expect minimum 12 hours a day & that too at the interview stage, I am not game for it.
> 
> ...



Domain manual and automation testing in insurance domain

The thing is that few of my collegues have got incredible hike , close to 150%.. 
and every one will definitely agree the sal for a entry level associate is poor in a service company... Only way of earning in service company is on travelling onsite... Im not too keen on travelling long term


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 2, 2013)

ajay600 said:


> Completely disagree ith onsite part... In a service based company, tersters are the ones who have better chances of going onsite... Seen multiple projects and have been working closely with the Dev team as well...
> 
> Domain manual and automation testing in insurance domain
> 
> ...



Maveric has a good amount of insurance projects. And a lot of people in on-site teams. You should be open to long term traveling for on-site aspirations.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is the usual/normal salary industry standards which i think is applicable (Ignoring freshers).

Service Companies - #of Years Exp X 1 to 1.5 
Offshoring units - #of Years Exp X 1.25 to 1.75 + Bonus
Product Units -  #of Years Exp X 1.75 to 2.5 + Equity Options + Bonus

So if you are looking for higher salaries you should move out of Service based companies like Infy/Wipro etc and move into a Prod development companies. There are a lot of startups these days, they offer very competitive salaries, challenging work, good Variable pay options etc. The only catch with Startups are - Bad Worklife balance. If you are used to process oriented jobs like in Infy etc you will find startups chaotic. You might have to step in to help others, learn things yourself. Like they say - "Don many hats"!

Product development companies are the way to go, they have "enough" processes established, better work environment and most of the times you do have challenging work! However, the issue here usually is (well not an issue exactly but something to think about) "Highly Competitive" colleagues. so you might have to prove yourself, which sometimes translates to "Long Hours" etc. Just doing your work well is a norm, you might have to come up with something innovative to stand apart from the crowd! Atleast thats what the Managers expect. Also, unlike service companies there will very less to 0 onsite chances. Late night calls (after 10 until 12-1230) might be common. But Work from Home options, Pay options, Learning options are very good. Ex: Microsoft, Amazon (Work pressure = Yes), Adobe, Akamai etc
Compare the above to Offshoring units. Well, PD companies are also Offshoring units, but the difference is the "kind" of work we get. Ex: JP Morgan, Well Fargo, Fidelity - inshort most of the "Banks". The work is mostly "small" development to mundane maintenance. But you get paid better than Service companies. Consider this as an example, One of the companies which "outsourced" this projects to Infy had a lot of restrictions like - No Camera based cellphones allowed inside the workplaces, No USB drives (all disabled). Whereas the offshoring unit of the same company did not have such restrictions. So, better work enviornment compared to service companies. And ofcourse your resume will be "bolstered" by the Heavy weight company names! 


Apart from all these, you need to consider the Pay structure itself. As to what constitutes a 150% hike. Do you see the hike in your monthly salary or at the end of the year? What is the Basic Salary compared to "HRA/DA/Travel Allowence" wtc. Remember, more the Basic, better for you since you have more money inhand and the your PF contributions go up as well. This might not matter when you are 22-27, but once you start looking to "settle" down (you know what i mean!) you start all this, whats my PF, what abt retirement funds etc. And what benefits the company offers like Free Cabs, Freee Food , Free Health insurance - How much and what about parents/depenedants.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 11, 2013)

ajay600 said:


> I have been working in a top Software Service company for 3 years and still couldn't get a salary of 4.5 lakh p.a. *I have no aspirations of working onsite*. I want to earn in India and I don't mind about the hours of work. I will be happy to work for even 12-14 hours a day if I get a good salary.


No offence to you buddy but that's is the biggest dumbest statement I have heard in my last few years.
The level & position you have described, in similar position in US around 2yrs(assuming your onsite in US) will get you things (mainly $$) which here it will take 10yrs+ to earn assuming you will be growing at the rate(which is rare in service based companies) you have described.
I suggest you to change that aspiration model.
Uncle sam provides labour law for all working population unlike Indian software field. So if you work extra hours in US you get paid extra hours.Where as in India what happens is if you work extra hours client pays for extra hours to your company which never reaches you.

Working for 12-14 hrs per day is very unhealthy. Any organization having longterm sustainability goals would not want that.

Because in my organization(A french service giant) I have seen people who are about 5yrs experience and earning 22LPA . In the same company other people are also there who are 6yrs experience but earning around 7-8LPA. These both types of people have similar skill levels. But the higher earning guys(both types have jumped from various organizations) have 2yrs+ experience & *exposure* in US, so are valued higher.


So my suggestion to you will be change that aspiration model to something along these lines : I will be based out of India but willing to work in US to gain US experience & exposure.


----------



## isaac12345 (Jun 9, 2015)

bond_bhai said:


> Here is the usual/normal salary industry standards which i think is applicable (Ignoring freshers).
> 
> Service Companies - #of Years Exp X 1 to 1.5
> Offshoring units - #of Years Exp X 1.25 to 1.75 + Bonus
> ...



Thanks for that! Can you name some good or decent product development companies in India, especially for people in their twenties?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Thanks for that! Can you name some good or decent product development companies in India, especially for people in their twenties?



Bro you are back to business?


----------



## isaac12345 (Jun 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Bro you are back to business?



Which is?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

two year old thread :/


----------



## isaac12345 (Jun 9, 2015)

So? Info's still useful if still valid.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> So? Info's still useful if still valid.



Yes its valid ..


----------



## jeniscott (Jun 10, 2015)

1. Google inc 
2. Accenture 
3. Microsoft inc
4. Ibm corp
5. Intel corp
6. Infosys limited 
7. Cognizant technology services (cts)


----------

